# What is the differnce



## julieb (Oct 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am wondering what the differnce is between a frosted white and a Ivory? they both are blue eyed right??[/SIZE]




:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 25, 2007)

No, they are not the same. A ivory will have pink skin and light blue eyes. A frosted white will usually have some roaning color mixed in ithe hairs, but they could of greyed out so you dont really see them



: , making the frosted spotted white look white. If you look close at a frosted white, you will see that they have dark eyes, dark eyeliner, and dark skin which could have some spotting in it. A good example of a frosted white would be Casper (no, not my Casper, mine is a blue eyed ivory :aktion033:



: ) but Casper at Carousel Gardens. :bgrin Here is her website. www.carouselgardens.net someone correct me if I am wrong here..but didnt the frosted spotted white use to be called a few spot white??



: Corinne


----------



## jayne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, I'm so glad you started this thread. I've always wondered what color you would call my donkey and now I'm wondering if she is a frosted spotted white! Do you think so? Here's her pic:






Baby Daisy is shedding out to look just like her mom. Most people wouldn't be able to tell them apart here pretty soon!

Jayne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 25, 2007)

> Baby Daisy is shedding out to look just like her mom. Most people wouldn't be able to tell them apart here pretty soon!
> Jayne


Wow, they are both SO pretty!! :new_shocked:



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 25, 2007)

: Ya never stop learning on this forum !

*Jayne...you have such pretty girls



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 25, 2007)

How old is she? Do you have a close-up pic of her?



: (real close-up... :bgrin ) Both are very nice looking



: Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 25, 2007)

They sure are pretty!




:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 25, 2007)

If you look on my mini donkey page you will see the Ivories I have.....They have really light blue eyes, Some Frosted Spotted I have seen with Dark blue eyes, but as Corinne mentioned, the Ivories have Light blue eyes and PINK skin.......I also have had Ivory spotted foals, but they always have PINK Skin and pale blue eyes....



:


----------



## julieb (Oct 26, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> No, they are not the same. A ivory will have pink skin and light blue eyes. A frosted white will usually have some roaning color mixed in ithe hairs, but they could of greyed out so you dont really see them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]I was on a web site and there was a white donkey and they said it wasn't a frosted because it had brown eyes..so that is where i got confused..not knowing they should have blue eyes..it made me wonder what is the difference between the two....Thanks all for your wealth of knowledge it is so fun to learn.



:  [/SIZE]



jayne said:


> Wow, I'm so glad you started this thread. I've always wondered what color you would call my donkey and now I'm wondering if she is a frosted spotted white! Do you think so? Here's her pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]Jayne what cute kids you have[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

.Julie, ..lol.. :bgrin . there is a differance between a FSW (frosted spot white) and a WHITE donkey  . White donkeys have brown eyes, a few FSW have had DARK blue eyes. There is a guy not far from me who has a white jack, mini. Easy way to remember is a IVORY always has PINK skin, with light blue eyes.



: Color genetics just keeps getting better and better  :no:



: :new_shocked: Ce


----------

